# faux raised panel templates



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Guys 'n Gal
Last week LOML informed me that the kitchen is due for an update. I hate this time of the year, she has WAAAY to much time on her hands. :shout:
Anyway, it is going to be limited to paint and new drawer fronts and cabinet doors. Due to budget, specifically lack of, constraints I think they are going to be MDF. I found a decent profile in the EagleAmerica Price Cutter line but can't seem to get a handle on templates unless the same templates are used for both the raised panel and the faux variety. I really don't see how that would work. I am thinking of making my own also but out of 15 doors I have at least 3 widths so I think I would need 3 sets of templates. 
Also, on a little different topic, is MDF for kitchen/bath environment a good idea in the first place? I had planned on sealing all surfaces with linseed oil before painting and reinforcing any screw holes (hinges and such) with CA but the moisture environment is still something of a concern. I've only used the stuff in the shop.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen it used. But I personally would not recommend it for bath or kitchen use because of moisture, & wear longevity in these areas. Have seen screws loose their hold many times in these applications. For paint grade I would use popular & make a traditional raised panel doors. To cut costs since paint grade you could use mdf for the center panels as it would not have any hardware mounted in the stuff. That's just my personal view on mdf for this use.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

There is a water resistant version of MDF, it is a sort of green color. I have not seen it sold in home centers but it may be available through a lumber yard on special order.

Conformat screws (try McFeely) are good for MDF. However I don't know if they are available for use with hinges. Have you considered cutting in some hardwood splines near the hinge points. With a the hard wood and plenty of glue it may work better at holding the hinge screws.

As to faux raised panels, you might browse the MLCS web pages. I seem to remember they had some bits for doing this and maybe a short How-to video or application note. Worth a look.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

They have been using MDF for kitchens cabinets for a very long time it's very stable most just prime it and paint it but some put a plastic coat on it like Harry's kitchen cabinets 
and yes you can spray on a plastic coat on it..


Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment
Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment
===



jschaben said:


> Hi Guys 'n Gal
> Last week LOML informed me that the kitchen is due for an update. I hate this time of the year, she has WAAAY to much time on her hands. :shout:
> Anyway, it is going to be limited to paint and new drawer fronts and cabinet doors. Due to budget, specifically lack of, constraints I think they are going to be MDF. I found a decent profile in the EagleAmerica Price Cutter line but can't seem to get a handle on templates unless the same templates are used for both the raised panel and the faux variety. I really don't see how that would work. I am thinking of making my own also but out of 15 doors I have at least 3 widths so I think I would need 3 sets of templates.
> Also, on a little different topic, is MDF for kitchen/bath environment a good idea in the first place? I had planned on sealing all surfaces with linseed oil before painting and reinforcing any screw holes (hinges and such) with CA but the moisture environment is still something of a concern. I've only used the stuff in the shop.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI John
> 
> They have been using MDF for kitchens cabinets for a very long time it's very stable most just prime it and paint it but some put a plastic coat on it like Harry's kitchen cabinets
> and yes you can spray on a plastic coat on it..
> ...


Jeepers Bj, this is an old post, sorta appropriate though, I'm a slow worker/learner. I'm just getting to the downhill part of the doors. bottom ones are done, trying to get the uppers done by Thanksgiving. After reading my original post, it struck me how much I have learned hanging around in here the last year or so:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

" it struck me how much I have learned hanging around in here the last year or so "
Me too John

John is that the new bit you used on the doors , looks good are you going to rework the other cabinet doors to match them..?


===


----------

